# Bunny Tails (090106)



## Cazarty (Aug 31, 2006)

Just wanted to put5 this pic of Sammy's tail on here - maybe it is just me but i think its quote long lol









and here she is again having a munch


----------



## pamnock (Aug 31, 2006)

Yep -- some rabbits (especially the larger breeds) have very long tails.

Pam


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Sep 1, 2006)

my rabbit has a very long tail too,even though he's a small-medium breed.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 1, 2006)

Aww Sammy is a darling,i just love those ears!

Hehe she has a big tail to matchthose big ears



cheryl


----------



## Pipp (Sep 1, 2006)

Turning this into a Photo Phile ... if that's okay with you! 

sas


----------



## Cazarty (Sep 1, 2006)

Of course you can x:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's Ebony's tail






I think it's quite long too


----------



## Savannah1687 (Nov 20, 2006)

This is so funny because I was looking atRabbit's tail the other day and thinking about how long it is...I waslike "What happened to the little round cottontail?" LoL

Cazarty - Our buns could pass for twins! You have a beautiful girl! Do you know what breed she is?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 23, 2006)

I had a Belgian Hare for a short time that I wasin love with. He was only 3 months old when I had to put him down dueto amounting vet bills and his lack of recovery from wry neck. Me andmy boyfriend cried a lot. So here's our beloved. With his uber longtail.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 2, 2006)

Diasy;s Bunny tail!:inlove:







Mongo's Bunny Butt!:heartbeat:






MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 4, 2006)

Here's a good comparison...

Flower's tail in May (when we brought her home)





Flower's tail now





Maisie's tail as a baby





Maisie's tail now





Enjoy!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 5, 2006)

Found another tail you should see...






Hehe!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay, yet another Maisie tail...hehe!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's a couple of Harper's tail (and butt)


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2006)

Hehe!! Harper's so cute!! He's got such expression!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 6, 2006)

Darry... so not posing. :disgust:


Great shots of Harper!! 

sas


----------



## turbosmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

here goes turbos lil tail.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's a picture of Jackies tail, it's so cute.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 21, 2007)

It's hard to get pics of Lucky and BunBuns tails as they are so stumpy, but here's what I got 











And I LOVE this one, BunBun looks so embarrassed that I caught him checking out Lucky's bottom!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 23, 2007)

Here's a couple of pics of Raph's tail:












And Anna's (I like the color on hers...if you can see it, it's kind of two-toned...half black, half white


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 23, 2007)

I got a couple more of the terrible twosomestails, pity I can't get a good one of Lucky as I love her two tonedtail (your girl has a gorgeous one too Bassetluv!)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 26, 2007)

Here&#39;s a picture of Daisy Mae&#39;s tail (she was jumping out of the snow)

Susan:apollo:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## binkies (Jan 28, 2007)

All I have to say is WOW! Those are some mighty long tails!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi, here&#39;s a picture of Buttercups tail. He&#39;s really not that fat, it&#39;s not a good angle. He would be very upset with me if he knew I put this picture of him on here.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 1, 2007)

I promise not to spill the beans in letting him know, Susan! Hehe!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 1, 2007)

Great pics Susan! Very cute buns. Gotta love em.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Feb 27, 2007)

That belgian hare is adorable. Look at his super long and skinny feet and tail!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 10, 2007)

Ringo Likes to show some tails.


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Snuggy (Mar 10, 2007)

"Mom, I said I'll do whatever I want and you can kiss my butt."


----------



## binkies (Mar 20, 2007)

Tulla has a decent tail!


----------



## amundb (Mar 20, 2007)

Magnet butt!


----------

